# Rattie Pics



## gothicangel69 (Jul 3, 2006)

This is Siam. She was a dumbo Himalayan. Unfortunately, she died at 6 monthes old when her first litter was only 3 weeks old.








This is Smudge, a himalayan dumbo, who was the father to the only litter I got out of Siam.








This is Siammy. She is one of Siam's babies. The only girl that survived. Out of a litter of ten, only 3 boys and her survived. Even mommy didn't make it. She is a himalayan dumbo, as well as the other three. Siam made BEAUTIFUL babies!








This is Herman. He is a Siamese.








This is my Blue hooded boy. Blu.








Here is a litter of babie 2 week old rexes. They were out of one of my females Tequila, and my blue hooded rex, Squeeky.








Here's Tequila with some of her babies.








This is Squeeky. I also have his sister, who looks the exact same. Her name is Venus.








Well, thats all the ratties i could fit on here. I also have a berkshire named Rat-Man, a beige hooded named Jack, a black hooded named Rocky, a female blue hooded name BB, a REW male with a blue gene named Bruno, and a REW named Mars.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow I have to say there all absolutly gorgouse.

Can i point out though that you shouldnt use woodshavings. Rats react to it causing respirotory problems which can continue through out there life. Shredded paper is what i use :wink:


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Aspen shavings are fine from what Ive read here.


----------

